# Game 62: Nets @ Rockets--03.13.06



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Game 62
New Jersey Nets (33-28) @ Houston Rockets (29-34)**
Monday March 13th, 2006
8:30 PM, EST
TV Coverage: YES
Radio Coverage: WFAN


Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Rafer Alston*</td><td>*David Wesley*</td><td>*Yao Ming*</td><td>*Keith Bogans*</td><td>*Juwan Howard*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>11.1</td><td>10.6</td><td>24.1</td><td>8.7</td><td>11.2</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>4.0</td><td>2.7</td><td>10.1</td><td>3.1</td><td>6.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>6.8</td><td>3.0</td><td>1.4</td><td>1.3</td><td>1.6</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td>
<tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Luther Head*</td><td>*Rick Brunson*</td><td>*Stromile Swift*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>7.8</td><td>2.0</td><td>9.4</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.1</td><td>.6</td><td>4.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>2.4</td><td>.7</td><td>.4</td></table>

<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <td></td> <tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Jason Kidd*</td><td>*Vince Carter*</td><td>*Nenad Krstic*</td><td>*Richard Jefferson*</td><td>*Jason Collins*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>14.8</td><td>23.9</td><td>12.9</td><td>19.5</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>7.2</td><td>5.9</td><td>5.8</td><td>7.1</td><td>4.6</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>8.4</td><td>4.2</td><td>1.0</td><td>4.1</td><td>1.0</td></table>
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=50% ><tr align=center><td>Key Reserves:</td><td></td> <td></td>
<td></td><tr align=center><td>*Name*</td><td>*Clifford Robinson*</td><td>*Jacque Vaughn*</td><td>*Scott Padgett*</td><tr align=center><td>*PPG*</td><td>6.5</td><td>3.2</td><td>3.6</td><tr align=center><td>*RPG*</td><td>3.3</td><td>1.1</td><td>2.9</td><tr align=center><td>*APG*</td><td>1.1</td><td>1.3</td><td>.7</td></table>

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=70% ><tr align=center><td>*Nets*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Rockets*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 23.9</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Tracy McGrady 24.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 7.2</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Yao Ming 10.1</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 8.4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Rafer Alston 6.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 1.95</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Rafer Alston 1.58</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic .72</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Yao Ming 1.68</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Nenad Krstic 49.7%</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Yao Ming 51.1%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Jason Kidd 37.1%</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>David Wesley 37.4%</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Vince Carter 80.1%</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Yao Ming 83.2%</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings (as of 3/13/06):*
*Atlantic Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>33-28</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-31</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Boston Celtics</td><td>27-36</td><td>7</td><tr align=center><td>Toronto Raptors</td><td>22-41</td><td>12</td><tr align=center><td>New York Knicks</td><td>17-44</td><td>16</td></table>

*Eastern Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=60% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Detroit Pistons</td><td>50-12</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Miami Heat</td><td>41-21</td><td>9</td><tr align=center><td>New Jersey Nets</td><td>33-28</td><td>16.5</td><tr align=center><td>Cleveland Cavaliers</td><td>36-28</td><td>15</td><tr align=center><td>Indiana Pacers</td><td>31-29</td><td>18</td><tr align=center><td>Washington Wizards</td><td>31-30</td><td>18.5</td><tr align=center><td>Philadelphia 76ers</td><td>31-31</td><td>19</td><tr align=center><td>Milwaukee Bucks</td><td>30-32</td><td>20</td></table>

*Previous Games:
Rockets Lead Season Series 1-0*
02.06.06, @ NJ: Rockets 99 - Nets 91

*Upcoming Games:*
n/a​


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Yao been an animal...collins needs to step up and do his thing....

bsides that, there shud be no excuses to losing


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

its a nice game thread. i can't believe jason kidd lead the nets in rebounding.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

thetennisyao said:


> its a nice game thread. i can't believe jason kidd lead the nets in rebounding.


Nothing but the best at the Nets board.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They also played yesterday, so no excuses on that end


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

depth up front could be a problem for the Nets facing Yao.

RJ needs to play better tonight fg% and drawing fouls on the defense by attacking the rim 

Nenad's been playing good lately hopefully that continues let's make it 2 in a row!


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

No Wesley tonight. Will Head or Swift start?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> No Wesley tonight. Will Head or Swift start?


Bogans, maybe?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

thetennisyao said:


> its a nice game thread. i can't believe jason kidd lead the nets in rebounding.


 thanks!


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Bogans, maybe?


He's already starting. That's why I was wondering if they go with Head as a small backcourt or go with Swift at the 3?

One of those 2 should be starting and Ryan Bowen or if Deke is healthy(he was DNP last game) one of those two should be one of the top 3 reserves.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I heard on the radio today that Rick Brunson is a candidate for the Temple head coaching job.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

if we lose tonight, lead in atlantic will be down to 2


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> He's already starting. That's why I was wondering if they go with Head as a small backcourt or go with Swift at the 3?


Ryan Bowen will start and play 44 minutes.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> I heard on the radio today that Rick Brunson is a candidate for the Temple head coaching job.


Andy Katz just repeated that on SportsCenter. It's a longshot, but they did hire Dawn Staley.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Ryan Bowen will start and play 44 minutes.


JVG loves Ryan ya might not be that far off.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

reganomics813 said:


> JVG loves Ryan ya might not be that far off.


He and Chuck Hayes might get some of Wesley's minutes.

Brunson is still working his way into game shape and they played last night.

The Rockets are just plain shorthanded, which is why the Nets (who aren't exactly playing great right now) are favored on the road.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

ghoti said:


> He and Chuck Hayes might get some of Wesley's minutes.
> 
> Brunson is still working his way into game shape and they played last night.
> 
> The Rockets are just plain shorthanded, which is why the Nets (who aren't exactly playing great right now) are favored on the road.


Most def there will be more minutes to go around for everyone. Brunson came up with some really clutch plays the game before last even though he still seems to be getting into game shape. It's gonna be interesting what kinda lineups they throw at NJ tonight that's for sure. Lets hope the Nets jump on these guys early and kill their confidence instead of letting them hang around all game because they can pull out W's without TMac lately.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Will T-Mac play in this one? Anyone know?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

one hour left, and then the bet begins!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Will T-Mac play in this one? Anyone know?


No, sir.

T-Mac is out for at least a month, and possibly the rest of the season.


----------



## jorje29 (Mar 31, 2004)

matchup report -> http://www.hoopsstats.com/basketball/fantasy/nba/houston-rockets/team/matchups/06/10/1-18/


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Come on!! Nets need a win!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go go goo go go go o go go go go Nets


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The key to this game.

Get Yao in foul trouble.

I will be watching to see if the Nets do anything directly related to that goal.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

If noone said this before, Nba tv is showing this game, for people living in Canada; it means this game will be shown on Raptors Nba tv.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Rockets have no scoring threats outside of Yao. No one else can really creat their own shot or for others. Rafer "Skip to my Lou" Alston is to inconsistent.


----------



## Rapsfan33 (Mar 10, 2006)

Heres hoping that Vince will posterize YAO!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> The Rockets have no scoring threats outside of Yao. No one else can really creat their own shot or for others. Rafer "Skip to my Lou" Alston is to inconsistent.


that means we will double yao and they will probaby kill us on the perimeter


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> that means we will double yao and they will probaby kill us on the perimeter


 Frank doesn't really start off the game doubling up on guys.

Rockets win the tip.

Alston to Bowen, Yao turns and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> that means we will double yao and they will probaby kill us on the perimeter


when he said we have no threat outside of yao, you could double yao off the ball and we wouldnt kill you from the perimeter. you could triple him with the ball, and we wouldnt kill you from the perimeter.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

We never win in Texas


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses the 3, Yao w/ the board.

Over to Howard, and Howard hits.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

oh snap


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

4-0 Rockets, damn , go nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Krstic misses the tip.

Some Rocket misses, RJ w/ the board.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

omg everythingis perimeter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

6-0

F this man


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, to Krstic, misses.

Out to Howard, Howard hits.

Rockets, 6-0.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

4-0 Rockets

Boykins misses

Krstic misses

Howard hits

6-0 Houston

Were shooting blanks out there, someone attack the basket!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, Krstic, RJ, RJ misses the 3.

Nets w/ the deflection, but the Rockets control.

Another Nets deflection.

5 on the shot clock.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

same old nets

everything 17-24 feet


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Ball deflected by Carter

Head misses

Krstic hits


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

In to Head, blocked by Krstic, Kidd brings it down.

Kidd kicks to Krstic at the top of the arch.

Hits.

Rockets, 6-2.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Yao hits

8-2 Houston

RJ lays i tup


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Down to Ming, Ming flips it up, and hits.

RJ around Yao and hits.

INTO YAO NEXT TIME!!!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins switched onto Yao, Yao goes at Collins, Yao to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Why is carter15Nets still allowed to post here? Reading his posts give me headaches. Just ban his *** already


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

yao killing jason collins the useless bum


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao hits both.

Rockets, 10-4.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

so far yao is killin collins


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

10-4 Houston

Defense 3 on Houston

Hit the T shot

Krstic misses, passed up a good shot for that?


----------



## kdub (Feb 11, 2005)

Go Krstic, show Yao what you're made of!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets get bailed out, defensive 3, good on the FT.

Krstic misses.

Alston drives, misses, Krstic called on the looseball foul.

No over the back on Yao?

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

such bs, lose ball foul on nets.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

10-5 Houston

loose ball on Krstic

Rockets ball

Yao gets fouled by Collins, goes to the line


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rockets dump down to Yao Ming.

Backs down Collins, 2nd called on Collins.

Rockets, 10-5.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

hah collins 2nd

he cant guard yao who is going to line for points 7 and 8 already.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

dont send Yao to the line, this is not SHAQ!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

12-5 Rockets

Ming 8

Collins 2 fouls


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao hits his 1st.

Cliff in for Collins.

7:24 to go.

Yao hits again.

Rockets, 12-5.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Hits both 

12-5 Houston

foul on Ketih Bogans

side out

RJ draws foul on Bogans (2nd)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul on Bogans, Rockets' 1st team foul.

RJ drives and foul on Bogans within seconds.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets gonna go 0-6 again vs. the 3 Texas teams...


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

well, there was some excellent defense on Yao


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ hits both.

Bowen in for Bogans.

Cliff slaps it away clean from Yao.

Rockets ball, 15 to shoot.

Down to Head.

Head misses, Yao board, hits.

Where was the out of bounds, top of the back board refs!!!

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ hits both

12-7 Rockets

Cliffy slaps it away, still rocket ball

Yao gets offensive board and hits

14-7 Houston

Krstic cant get it

Howard htis


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man wtf... why we playing so bad


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Just pathetic.....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic puts the move on Yao, misses, Howard w/ the board.

Howard hits.

Nets time out.

6:16 to go in the 1st.

Rockets, 16-7.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

double post


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

y duz juwan howard constantly kill us


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

so collins is a good defender yeah right


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

howard 3 for 3 from 18 feet


THATS HOW U SHOOT PERIMETER SHOTS

unlike the brickmasters cliff robinson jason collins richard jefferson vince carter etc etc


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Time Out Nets

16-7 Houston

Jumpshot after jumpshot, they need to attack the basket


----------



## Rapsfan33 (Mar 10, 2006)

No surprise with Yao's play. He is playing the best basketball of his career lately.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Carter vs. Head.

Hellloooooo? That's a huge mismatch.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i dont understand why our best player isnt shootin


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Add Juwana Howard to all time Nets killers


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

nets -9


----------



## nuno0515 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jason Collins Is The Best Post Defender In The World!!!!!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ghoti said:


> The key to this game.
> 
> Get Yao in foul trouble.
> 
> I will be watching to see if the Nets do anything directly related to that goal.


The Nets have done exactly nothing related to this goal.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses, Yao w/ the board.

Alston with an air ball 3.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

why even show up for games in the state of texas?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter challenges Yao, gets the step, hits.

Rockets, 16-9.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

i want VC to dunk on yao


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

-7


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Howard misses, Kidd board.

To Krstic, rejected, Krstic with the board, draws the foul.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

theres the infamous krstic going up and getting blocked and stripped sequence we see an average of 3 times per game.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter with a nice step on Yao

Howards misses

Krstic gets blocked but draws foul on Howard, side out, damn


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Kidd wit the sick dish


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> why even show up for games in the state of texas?


 i guess thats the real nets mentality


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Carter15nets, do you post on NJ.com under the title "ImGangsta"?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic gets it in

Rockets rebound but Nets take it

Cliffy for 3!

16-14 Rockets

Time Out Rockets


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

whens the last Time cliffy hit a three


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul on Howard, none shooting.

Great pass to Krstic, Krstic hits off the backboard.

Nets down 5.

Keep wearing the Rockets down boys.

Head misses, Kidd gets the save, pushes.

Kidd to Cliff, Cliff hits the 3, and pulls Yao out.

Nets down 2.

JVG time out.

4:17

Rockets, 16-14.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

v for vince carter


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> theres the infamous krstic going up and getting blocked and stripped sequence we see an average of 3 times per game.


He got fouled. No call. Then got the rebound and drew the foul.

Are you playing Pokemon while you watch or something?


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y has kristic taken 6 shots


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

**** yea nets -2


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Does Jefferson Have Bball Intelligence??????


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rj with the stupid pass, WTF was that?

**** Vaghn is in!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

so what if krstic is 2/6... give him the ball more!! Get yao into foul trouble


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

4 point swing cause of krstics unawarness.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rockets can't hit.

Nets turn it over.

Head to Howard, Howard fouled.

Foul on RJ.

Howard hits the 1st.

Howard hits the 2nd.

Nets down 4.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> so what if krstic is 2/6... give him the ball more!! Get yao into foul trouble


he cant draw fouls we would do better givin it to vc and rj


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

carter, wow what am i supposed to say?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter misses the 3, Krstic and Yao battle for the board.

Yao gets it.

Rockets on the other end.

Yao goes down, slow to get up.

Rockets miss, Howard with the board.

Head hits.

Rockets up 6.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

18-14 Rockets

Cliffy misses bad

Rj gets offensive board

Yao rebounds

Rockets miss

Howard rebounds

Head hits

20-14 Rockets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

juwan howard owning us

rockets back up 6 after a 4-0 run


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Where the **** is Zoran?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

put in ZORAN!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

ya where is zoron... LAMOND MURRAY??!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter will shoot 2...makes both

20-16 Rockets

Murray in Krstic


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> juwan howard owning us
> 
> rockets back up 6 after a 4-0 run



I seriusly think you are 12 years old and an idiot. I truly beleive that now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter fouled, foul on Head.

Carter hits the 1st.

Hey... Murray in.

Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets down 4.

Slooooow game.

2:21 to go in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Down to Yao, Yao passing out, and the Nets w/ a stupid foul.

Yao to the line.

Foul on Cliff.

Hits the 1st.

Swift checking in.

Hits the 2nd.

Rockets back up 6.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Yao gets fouled by Cliffy

makes both 22-16 Rockets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

so anyone still thinl the nets bigs can stop yao


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drives verus Yao, and 2nd foul on YAO!!!

YES!

Carter to the line.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Zoran is freed!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

woohoo there he is


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Time for Houston to get Zoranated


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter draws foul on Yao (2nd)

will shoot 2..makes both 22-18 Rockets

Zoran is in for RJ


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

JVG has to sit his Golden Boy.

Carter hits.

Zoran checking in.

Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets down 4.

1:54 to go in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

stupid robinson


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Swift wings it up, UGLY, misses, out of bounds off Zoran, Rockets ball.

Howard to Swift, Swift gets air 2 feet from the basket. LOL

Cliff misses the turnaround.

Brunson hits the open jumper.

Nets down 6.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Rockets get rebound

Swift misses

Cliffy with a dumb *** shot misses

Rick Brunson hits

24-18 Rockets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

you cant be serious?


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

now we see the bench


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Murray hits

Swift gets offensive board and hits

26-20 Rockets ****!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran to Murray, Murray hits the long jumper.

Nets down 4.

Howard misses, Swift w/ the board.

Swift hits.

Nets down 6.

How many offensive boards have we given up.

Nets miss.

Rockets, 26-20, after 1.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

man wtf happened? the last time i cheaked we were only down 2


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

^ 3 and I think all lead to baskets


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> man wtf happened? the last time i cheaked we were only down 2


they scored two consecutive baskets? it happens???


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

well if you think about it we arn't down "BIG", but it really does suck cuz we loosing to a team who dosn't have their best player!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Really, not a bad first quarter. Not good, but it could have been a lot worse with the way Houston blew the doors open.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

FEED RJ and KRstic.. vc is 1/6 wtf????


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Really, not a bad first quarter. Not good, but it could have been a lot worse with the way Houston blew the doors open.


yea


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Tough tough tough stretch coming up


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Lord-SMX said:


> well if you think about it we arn't down "BIG", but it really does suck cuz we loosing to a team who dosn't have their best player!


They also don't have David Wesley who is capable of and has killed the Nets. The Nets are notorious for leaving perimeter jumpers uncontested and Wesley is great at nailing uncontested 3's. So that's the big thing IMO if the Nets pull this one out.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Zoran 2 assits already

26-22 Rockets

Rockets lose it

Murray misses, can this guy shoot anything up close?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vaughn hits the jumper to open up the 2nd.

Rockets w/ the turnover.

Murray misses.

Head misses.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

murry misses A LAYUP WHWRTq3eyqe5hta e hbx


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

murray sucks


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Dump down to Murray, can't hit.

Nets with some great ball movement, to Cliff.

Nets down 4.

Howard misses, Murray board.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

get HIM OUT OF THE GAME


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Murray, Murray misses the 3.

Howard misses, Murray rips it down.

Carter has it, out to Cliff, Cliff hits.

Nets down 2.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

wit the curent lineup y is vc not shootin


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

For some reason these commentators for the Rockets think the Nets are a run-and-gun team.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC and 1! babayyyyy

Ties the game at 28, chance to go up after the timeout...


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Head in and out

Murray misses, get him the **** out

Alston hits

28-22 Rockets

Cliffy hits

28-24 Rockets

Howard misses

Murray misses a 3

Howard misses

Cliffy hits again, thats the shots he has to take, not turn arounds

28-26 Rockets

Plannic blocks

Carter gets the buckets and the foul.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Zoran gets a piece.

Carter spinning 1 on 3.

Carter hits, Carter foul, Carter to the line, what a play.

Tie game!!!

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Wasn't Muray dunking it earlier in the season? He had like 5 tip jams


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

AND 1, beautiful spin move by carter!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

LMAO

Mark: Brunson is like its a charge its a charge. Carter says HAHA
Marv: Oh MAN


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Expect Yao to be back in


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

we've caught up _with our bench _ and Carter. Never thought I would say that.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

wtf did the 2nd q start?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright has checked in.

Carter hits.

Nets up 1.

Yao still sitting?

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter hits FT

Yao back in

29-28 Nets

Wright is in for Vaughn

Rockets air ball


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No Yao in.

Swift gets all air for the 2nd time tonight.

Carter hits again.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vince breaks free and gives the Nets a 3 point lead, 8 minutes left in the half.

Brunson answers with a 2.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter hits

31-28 Nets

Brunson hits

31-30 Nets

Robinson hits

33-30 Nets

20 sec by Rockets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Brunson hits the open shot again.

Nets up 1.

7:55 to go.

Cliff hits.

Cliff is on fire.

Yao going to guard him tonight?

Rockets take a 20.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Cliffy burying 'em tonight, timeout Rockets.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

feed jason collins


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> feed jason collins


 lol now u guys understand how ****ed up that sounds!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

When Collins comes back in his defense on Yao will be vital if the Nets get a win.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

thats right 

GO NETS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

if we get yao into foul trouble again then everything will be perfect.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Yao hits the turn around

33-32 Nets

Wright back taps to Carter

Murray dunks it! finally

35-32 Nets

Alston hits

3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao further out, hits over Cliff.

Yao is perfect from the field, and line tonight.

Cliff misses, Nets back tap to Carter.

Murray sets the screen.

Murray drives around Yao and hits.

Nets back up 3.

Alston drives and hits.

When will Frank go with other starters and Carter?

Forget that.

Zoran smokes the 3.

Nets up 4.

Another Rockets time out.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao stays perfect out of the timeout.

4-4 FGs
6-6 FTs

Houston commentators just said "Antonio Wright enters the game"

Murray dunks

Houston answers

Z for 3!

Nets lead 38-34, timeout Rockets.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Vince actually playing the point well.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Zoran hits 3

38-34 Nets

OMG we had a gem in our bench all along.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

hey thats a great idea... bring a random person off the bench to create a spark!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Frank is keepin vc in too long he might sit for the rest of the period now


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Yao is a perfect 4/4 from the field and 6/6 from the line. Darn he's getting off to a good start.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Petey said:


> Yao further out, hits over Cliff.
> 
> Yao is perfect from the field, and line tonight.
> 
> ...


I doubt vc will come back in the 2nd. It will be Rj, kidd, plannic, murray and cliffy i guess.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

VC_15 said:


> Vince actually playing the point well.


DING DING DING

vince carter is our new backup point guard

not that stupid jacques vaughn crap.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Go bench. I guess frank realised that these guys aren't gonna come in and shutdown people so they might as well do what they do best, put up shots


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Lord-SMX said:


> hey thats a great idea... bring a random person off the bench to create a spark!


Who knew?! :laugh:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Holy ****, our bench has actually given us the lead. :cheers:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Frank is keepin vc in too long he might sit for the rest of the period now


i dont believe youve ever said that before.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

yaos a monster


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

it got silent


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

No Commentary?

weird

Yao gets fouled


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

zp 3pts, 3 dimes


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

well vince has played about 18 minutes right now.

if i was frank i would take him out and bring him for the final minute or two of the half.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> Frank is keepin vc in too long he might sit for the rest of the period now


But look at all the points he has racked up w/ this 2nd unit...

Frank goes back with Kidd and RJ.

Rockets miss, Rockets board.

Misses, Yao board, fouled.

No commentary on YES now.

Yao to the line.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince playing with the bench and doing a pretty good job, chea! Yao Ming with 14 points already, wow.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh... Yao misses .

Hits the 2nd.

Nets up 3.

Slow game, just hit the half way point in the 2nd.

RJ to Cliff, and Cliff hits.

Cliff 5 of 8.

Where is Yao?

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Yao hits 1 of 2

38-35 Nets

CLiffy hits, wild ball movement

40-35 Nets.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Out of the timeout Brunson misses a 3, squabble underneath for the rebound and Yao finds it and misses but is fouled.

Yao misses a FT, first time in 30+ attempts!

He splits them, Nets up by 3 with 6 minutes to go in the half.

Murray, to Kidd, to RJ, swings it to Robinson who buries it from the corner. He has 6 (more than the entire Rockets bench).


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

yao 15 points on 4 shots


----------



## Krakista (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow! The bench has so far scored 18 points and the 1st half isn't done yet. Last game against the Hornets, the entire bench scored 15 points.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright knocks it out.

ROckets with 9 on the shot clock.

Pass to Yao broken up.

Wright running.

Kidd to Wright, Wright hits.

Cliff called on a foul on the other end.

His 3rd.

Collins back in.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

good job cliff bt time for u to sit
it is amost time for murray or wright to sit


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Wright gets out on the fast break and lays it in, lead to 7.

Foul on Cliffy. Head returns to the game.

Houston has had 17 different start line-ups this season...

Bogans misses...

Nets lead down the court but Hayes strips the ball.

Rockets turn it over off a travel.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

why is the ball in murrays hands????????


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

whats the linup right now?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bogans misses.

RJ with the long board...

Murray stripped in the post.

Hayes with the double dribble.

Kidd, Wright, RJ.

RJ misses, Yao board.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nice defense by Wright

Wright nice fastbreak from Kidd

42-35 

Robinson called on foul

Bogans misses

Murray loses it

double dribble on Rockets

RJ misses

Wright blocks Yao!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

RJ misses the mid-ranger.

4:30 left in the half...

Yao is REJECTED by little Antoine Wright!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Wright Stuffs Yao, Oh My Goodness


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

bring bac vc


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

get big wright


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao spinning on Collins... WRIGHT slashes over, swats it into the crowd.

Wright back to where he played College.

Bogans hits.

Nets up 5.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd
Collins
Wright
RJ
Krstic

for the Nets

Krstic turns it over


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yao's not big enough!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic loses it

42-37 Nets

Howard comes back in


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

if we win this game (on the road against one of the better teams in the west) it willl be a huge huge confidence boost for this team.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Take that you Chinese chopstick


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets turn it over.

Krstic was back.

Howard in for Hayes.

Bogans misses, Krstic board.

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic with the long jumper.

Where is YAO?

-Petey


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

OMFG!!!! Wright blocked Yao!!!!! LOL


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Bogans misses

Krstic hits 

44-37 Nets

Nice foul by Wright

Nice D by Collins

Collins misses


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

why does collins shoot


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Krstic coming alive!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

y has vc not reentered


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Bogans misses a mid-range shot.

Kidd backs in and passes to Nenad who drains the jumper.

Yao gets fouled on the other end by Krstic.

Rockets take it out of bound, the Nets 3rd team foul.

Houston turns it over.

Collins misses the open J.

Yao gets the lay-up, looking dominant.

Nets up 44-39 with 2:36 left in the half, timeout Nets.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

no, WHY THE **** does collins shoot the ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rockets dump the ball down to Yao, Krstic called on the foul, 3rd Nets foul.

3:12 to go.

Lob to Yao broken up.

Kidd to RJ.

RJ to Krstic, to Collins, misses, Howard board.

Yao backing.

Yao getting position, and hits off the backboard.

Nets time out.

Nets up 5.

2:36 in the half.

Yao has 17.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> bring bac vc


Come on now, he just sat down a few minutes ago


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> y has vc not reentered


he needs to be rested for the second half!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy's doing it again after a long hiatus. Go Cliff!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Come on now, he just sat down a few minutes ago


he sat the 6:10 mark

it is now 2:36 left in the half

i am in favour of bringing him back.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> he sat the 6:10 mark
> 
> it is now 2:36 left in the half
> 
> i am in favour of bringing him back.


he has 2 fouls, do you really want to risk it?


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

i like that lineup.. wright playing with both kidd and rj


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> he sat the 6:10 mark
> 
> it is now 2:36 left in the half
> 
> i am in favour of bringing him back.


thk u
someone understands the importance of vince


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> he has 2 fouls, do you really want to risk it?


he has 0 fouls.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> he has 2 fouls, do you really want to risk it?


we talkin about vc


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

and frank brings vince back just like i said.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marv is so shy, needs Jackson to promote his show. LOL

RJ gets the step, rolls out, RJ swats it out of bounds.

Rockets play inside out.

Howard facing.

Howard driving, misses.

Kidd board.

Kidd down to Carter, Carter to Kidd, Kidd hits the 3.

Nets up 8.

-Petey


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> if we win this game (*on the road against one of the better teams in the west*) it willl be a huge huge confidence boost for this team.


They are not even going to make the playoffs. lol


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Out of the timeout RJ drives and misses the floater, out of bounds.

Howard thinks he's McGrady out there going 1-on-1, misses the jump hook.

Kidd for 3!

Lead to 8 under 2 minutes left in the half.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we must control them, go nets. our bench is doing ****ing well today.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

My cable went out. No internet, either. Boo!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

SetShotWilly said:


> They are not even going to make the playoffs. lol


hey they might they have been on fire after the all-star break. (They are only 3 games back)


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

ghoti said:


> AAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> My cable went out. No internet, either. Boo!!


I hate when that happens, since I have Optimum Voice that goes out too.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ghoti said:


> AAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> My cable went out. No internet, either. Boo!!


dont you need internet in order to post?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Alston misses, Krstic long board.

Kidd gets tied up.

Jump ball.

Kidd vs Head.

Kidd to Carter, Kidd, Krstic, Kidd, Krstic, misses, Head board.

Down to Yao, Yao turns, hits and fouled.

Yao has 19.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

stupid krstic stupid stupid stupid stupid stupid


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Alston misses, Nets gain control. Kidd loses the ball and is forced into a jump ball.

Kidd regains it for the Nets.

Krstic to Kidd to Krstic who misses the jumper.

Nets outscoring Houston 27-13 in the 2nd.

Yao is being great, posts, turns scores and 1!


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

ghoti said:


> AAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> My cable went out. No internet, either. Boo!!


Really then how did you post this?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jeezus yao might have 50 tonight.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i am going to scream


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao misses, Murray board.

Nets turn it over.

RJ w/ the wild pass.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao misses another FT!

RJ passes it to the crowd.

Each team with 4 turnovers now...

Yao posting, to Bogans who misses a 3.

10 seconds left, Carter gets it and is fouled. Why's Vince back in?

Timeout Nets, 20 second.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Double on Yao.

Bogans misses.

Kidd board.

Carter fouled.

Rockets had 1 to give.

Nets time out w/ 9.9 to go in the 1st half.

Sloooow game.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> i am going to scream


scream then. we can't hear you anyway.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Yao misses 

Jefferson bad pass

Bogans misses

9.9 to go in 3rd

47-41 Nets


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

JVG vs. Frank
The 2 shortest coaches in the L.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter gets it out of the timeout, has to force it up and is fouled.

VC to the line.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Yao misses another FT!
> 
> RJ passes it to the crowd.
> 
> ...


wut u mean y is he back in i'll answer becuz he is our best player and he opens things up offensively for other guys on the floor somethin no one else does


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> scream then. we can't hear you anyway.



LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

lol my roommate is the biggest bogans fan in the world... cuz he went to the same highschool/college as bogans


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

CARTER MISSES both


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

neoxsupreme said:


> Really then how did you post this?


Sidekick, portable unit for Intenet and Cellular Phone service.

Carter goes behind the back tries to set up for Murray.

Fouled.

Carter misses the 1st?

Carter misses the 2nd.

End of the half.

Nets, 41-47!

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vince misses the first

Rockets commentators still calling Wright, "Antonio."

Carter misses both!

Alston fakes a 3-point attempt to beat the buzzer? Wierd...

Anyway, score is 47-41 Nets at the half. Good 2nd quarter overall by NJ.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jeez i was just going to mention that vince has picked it up from the free throw line of late.


----------



## dshiznit5044 (Jul 2, 2005)

Go Uncle Cliffy!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> wut u mean y is he back in i'll answer becuz he is our best player and he opens things up offensively for other guys on the floor somethin no one else does


Oh I know, I was just saying usually Vince ends the half on the bench. It's odd for Frank to bring him back in during the last minute of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

fu vince for missing both


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes!

Everything is back on.

However 20 minutes of "24" did not record. :curse:

(I guess I'll have to download it.)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yao is going to own this league sometime in the near future


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

I AM LOVING KIDD's MINutes


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

13 Home Games 7 Road Games left after tonight.

Thank god, tired of these road games...


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Danny Granger leads Pacers with 21 points and 12 rebounds in a Pacers win

Good job Rod


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

neoxsupreme said:


> Really then how did you post this?












Same way I post when I'm at work.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> jeez i was just going to mention that vince has picked it up from the free throw line of late.


lol maybe he is tired? He has played 20 min already


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> I hate when that happens, since I have Optimum Voice that goes out too.


Me too.

I send mad cash to Cablevision every month.

I did get VIP treatment when I called, though. Guess that Steve Francis contract is eating away those profits.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, Halftime. Bring out the strippers :groucho:


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

The Nets outscored Rockets 27-15 in that quarter. Great work.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> I AM LOVING KIDD's MINutes


yes, that's really nice


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Same way I post when I'm at work.


Neat and Handy. I should get me 1 of those.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

anyone have yahoo messenger or aim


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> anyone have yahoo messenger or aim


If im ever on again: grandmazter3

Every time I open AIM it crashes on me no matter what version I use or how many times I re download it


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> anyone have yahoo messenger or aim


i have yahoo messenger and MSN, do we need to exchange address ?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

vinsane whats ur aim ima cuss u out


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

how much time till the second half


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> vinsane whats ur aim ima cuss u out


if u eva get the balls it is oscott316


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

collins why foul him?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

collins 5 minutes 3 fouls

yao 19 pts


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

linup/score update plz


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter steals it

Krstic in and out

Kidd gets the offensive board

Defensive 3 on Rockets

Nets hit T


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> how much time till the second half


what is your yahoo messenger ?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC misses on a 3 coming out of the half.

Holding foul called on Collins.

Yao trying to post, pass into him is intercepted by VInce. RJ dribbles, drives, passes to Kidd to Krstic who misses. Kidd grabs the rebound, posts up Rafer, and 3 seconds is called on the Rockets.

Kidd hits the technical.

Krstic hits the jumper, 50-41 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Sorry.

Nets, 48-41.

Carter pushes it to 50.

Just got back.

Nets going starters, I'd assume.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

ch the nets start runnin ison for rj


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

kidd flirting with yet another triple double

i would like to see his averagre since all-star break


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Head hits.

Only has 4 points.

Doubles Carter.

Krstic to Collins, foul on Bogans.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Foul on Bogans, side out

RJ draws the foul, Howard(3rd)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, RJ drives, misses, fouled, Yao fouls on him.

Ouch.

To the line for 2.

Foul was on Howard though.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Head hits the long jumper, smooth look'n shot.

Kidd to RJ who drives and is fouled on the attempt.

RJ hits both FTs.

52-43 Nets.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Yao misses

Krstic gets fouled by Alston (1st)

will shoot 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ hits the 1st.

And the 2nd.

Nets up 9.

I'd hate to Imagine T-Mac playing w/ this Yao Ming.

Yao way off.

Kidd to Krstic, Krstic fouled, on Alston.

What a pass.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao misses but was probably fouled by Collins, no call though.

Krstic gets fouled and he heads to the line. Houston may be in the penalty soon...

Krstic hits 1 of 2, lead at 10.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

53-43


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic goes 1 of 2

Nets up 10

53-43 Nets

8 second violation on Rockets, LMAO!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

nice pass vince


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what r the pbp announcers doin


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter What?????????????


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Thaaaaaaats A Veeeeeeee Ceeeeeeee

Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter throws it away

Carter hits a 3

56-43

Rockets take a time out


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

8 second violation on Houston.

Vince throws it away...

Rockets turn it right back over and Carter drains a 3!

13 point lead, 8:40 left in the 3rd.

Timeout Houston.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

... Sorry, stepped away.

Rockets w/ a 20 second time out.

Nets up 13.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Carter What?????????????


wut were u sayin


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd

5 Points
7 Rebounds
6 Assists

8 Min + 3rd


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Yao has been quiet


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i realized this game was on NBA TV so i can watch it.

jason kidd has 5 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists.

maybe a triple double again?


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Drop the game...Please


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Drop the game...Please


LOL I doubt that happens


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

WTF? Call on Krstic


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Krstic 4th Foul Noooooooooooo


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rockets turn it over?

Krstic called on the offensive foul.

Cliffy in?

Yup.

Nets, 9-2 run.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

we dont need him


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nets outscoring Houston 36-17 since the first quarter.

Alston hits the floater, 56-45 Nets.

Carter dribbles, posts to RJ to Cliffy for THREEE!!!

Lead to 14.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Cliff 6-9 14 Points

Bout Time A Good Game Cliff


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Alston hits

Robinson hits the 3

59-45 Nets


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Cliff 4th Foul
Krstic Has 4

Collins 3

8 Min To Go In 3rd

We Done


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Alston hits, Cliff answers w/ a 3!!!

Cliff is on FIRE!

Yao is fouled.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

collins and kristic have been bailed out by cliff


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray in for Collins.

Yao cuts the Nets lead to 12.

7:17 to go in the 3rd.
*
Everyone leave?*

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Collins good foul on Yao

Yao makes both

60-47 Nets

Murray in for Collins

Carter cant get it in


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao gets fouled and goes to the line. Foul on Collins, Murray comes on for him.

Yao hits both and cuts the lead to 12.

Carter playing point again....

Posts up Alston and shoots the hook which rattles out...

7 minutes left in the 3rd as Head hits a trey!

Lead down to 9 for the Nets.

Kidd to Murray who bricks, Kidd collects to Robinson who bricks.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Head hits a 3

59-50 Nets

Kidd rebounds, Cliffy misses

Bogans misses


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd bad pass

59-52 Nets

Time out Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets can't covert.

Head hits the 3.

Nets up 9.

Kidd backing, to Murray, misses, Kidd board, Cliff misses, Yao gets a piece.

Bogans drives, misses, Murray with the board.

RJ to Murray, to Kidd, Kidd drives, his pass picked off.

Rockets w/ some nice ball movement, Head finishes.

Nets up 7.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Guess it wont be a blowout after all


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

****ing morons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

crap 7-0 run.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Bogans misses the floater finger roll.

RJ backs into Head to Kidd who throws it away.

Head lays it in.

59-52 Nets, timeout called by Frank. Houston fans all on their feet.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Guess it wont be a blowout after all


please dont make these comments, PLEASEEE


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

out of the timeout run a play for vince


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

this is bad... they need to close this ***** out strong


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Mind Boggling

Everytime We Get A 12-16 Point Lead In Games This Year

We Settle For Outside Shots Instead Of Attacking

This Allows Other Teams To Get Back Into Game Because We Miss From Outside And It Leads To Transisition Points

A F'n Joke 

7-0 Run Lead Cut Into Half


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

"I mean I'm a lady, who thinks they're jumping into my phone?!" Girl is so annoying...


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

our defense has been better

but why is our offense always either carter posting or kidd posting up?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> this is bad... they need to close this ***** out strong


NETS CLOSE SOMETHING OUT STRONG?

LMAO


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Mind Boggling
> 
> Everytime We Get A 12-16 Point Lead In Games This Year
> 
> ...


haha you really are 5 years old.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> haha you really are 5 years old.



We all know that. What I don't get is how he is still allowed to post here when he isn't even a nets fan.


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Vc Dunk That


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter's pass picked off.

Rockets keep chipping.

Howard misses, Carter board.

Nets need the lead going into the 4th!!!

Carter drives, then spins, fades, misses.

Yao gets blocked by Murray?

Kidd setting up.

Kidd to Cliff, Cliff to Kidd, to Carter, Carter hits the 3.

Nets up 10!!!

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter pass stolen

Howard misses

Carter misses, no foul?

Yao cant hit

Carter hits the 3, lead back to double digits.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Krstic and Collins each with 4 fouls...could be huge in the 4th quarter. Yao is drawing fouls left and right.

Carter throws it away to Rafer...

Rockets with good ball rotation, Howard misses though.

VInce drives, spins, lays it up and it rattles out. Houston commentators in awe though.

Yao misses on the other end with a spin move of his own.

Kidd the crossover to Carter who drains the 3! Lead back to double digits again with 4 minuts left in the 3rd.

3 second called on Yao.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Murray gets blocked

Bogans misses

Kidd gets the rebound but steps out of bounds, damn


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao called on a defensive 3?

Can't hit.

Swift gets a piece, Bogans can't hit.

Nets on the run.

Carter misses the 3.

Kidd w/ the board, but he was out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BS, bs bs call


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh, Swift in for Yao.

Cliff called on a defensive 3.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd drives, dishes to Robinson to Murray underneath but he's blocked.

Houston misses.

Carter misses a 3. Kidd goes for the rebound but goes out of bounds with it.

Kidd is 5/8/7.

3 seconds on NJ, technical foul for Houston. Howard makes it, lead down to 9.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Defensive 3 on Cliffy

Howard makes the T


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

alright vc time to start hittin some shots he is havin a good game but needs to attack morre


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Howard hits the freer free throw.

Nets lead cut to 9.

Alston misses, 24 second shot clock violation.

JVG looks upset.

Carter picked up on the switch.

Murray misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Alston misses the long range shot to beat the shot clock. Mental error, not using clock management.

Carter to Murray but he misses the 3 from the corner.

Smith passes up the open J.

Howard drives and travels.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

can we please stop giving the ball to murray on the offensive end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Alston misses a 3, Net ball

9 point Lead, 62-53

Murray cant hit a 3

Howard traveled! yes!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vaughn coming on for Kidd.

Murray, Robinson, RJ, and Vince the other ones on the court for NJ.

3 minutes left in the 3rd. Vince drains the 3!!

Lead back to 12.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Howard in the post... spins and called on a travel as Murray lands on him. LOL

Nets ball.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Where is Zoran?

Carter hits another 3.

Nets up 12.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

frank should sit vc for rest of period and let rj get some opportunities before he cries to the media


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

can sum1 stop that man


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

morons get back defense!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vaughn in for Kidd

Carter hits another 3

65-53 Nets

Alston hits a pretty lay up

65-55 Nets

Vaugh hits but doesnt count, Cliffy should have shoot it.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Alston w/ the moves, down the lane.

Nets lead cut to 10.

Carter has 22 btw.

Carter to Cliff, to RJ, to Cliff.

Cliff to Vaughn.

Vaughn hits, but 24 second shot clock violation.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Morons Morons Morons


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Alston hits a shot, cuts the lead to 10.

Nets play a halfcourt offense, drain the shotclock as Vaughn launces and hits a jumper but it's too late.

Wright in for RJ.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

And So It Begins

End Of Quarter Collapse


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Oh... Frank is happy w/ this lead.

Wright in for RJ.

Where is Zoran?

Alston drives, and fouled.

None shooting.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright in for RJ

Alston gets fouled, non shooting

10 point lead still

1.30 left in the 3rd

Bogans misses 3

Carter is hot right now another 3!

68-55 Netes


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

hOW MANY vc 3'S


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Bogans misses the 3.

Cliff board, to Murray.

Murray pulls it out.

Carter backing.

Carter hits another 3.

Carter and Cliff are on fire.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Wright Noooooooooo


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wright You Suuuuuuuuck!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Murray has never met a shot he didn't like


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Alston misses

NO ****ING FOUL WTF??? Got hacked by two guys and no call! rookie


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Bogans misses the long range shot.

Murray gets out on the fast break but nothing opens up for him.

Carter with another 3!!!

68-55 Nets! Under a minute left in the 3rd.

Rafer misses, rebound Vince.

Wright is annihilated.

25 seconds left, Smith misses the hook fadeaway. Howard misses.

Carter drives, to Robinson who bricks the 3 to end the period.

Nets are 27-0 going into the 4th period with the lead. Can't end that streak tonight...


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

y duz Cliffy either make it or miss terribly


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Alston misses the 3.

Murray board?

Wright rejected.

Nets were going 2 for 1.

Rockets can't hit (Swift).

Howard board.

Misses.

Nets slowing it down.

Cliff misses.

Nets, 68-55 @ the end of 3.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Wright You Suuuuuuuuck!!


He got hacked by two guys and didnt get a call, he should have shoot 2.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Rj 1-4....6 Points 

After 3

What The Heck?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

jizzy said:


> Murray has never met a shot he didn't like


That really is Marc Jackson.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lol Jason Collins

0 Points 0 Rebounds 0 Assists 0 Blocks 0-1 Fg 4 Fouls In 14 Minutes And Gave Up 10 Points In A 6 Minute Span To Start The Game To Yao Ming.

It Amazes Me How People Continue To Defend This Guy.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

the nets made 6 fg's that period vc had 5 of them


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> He got hacked by two guys and didnt get a call, he should have shoot 2.


BULLCRAP THAT WAS ALL BALL

HE TAKES 50 MINUTES TO GO UP WHEN NO ONE NEAR HIM

HES WEAK


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Lol Jason Collins
> 
> 0 Points 0 Rebounds 0 Assists 0 Blocks 0-1 Fg 4 Fouls In 14 Minutes And Gave Up 10 Points In A 6 Minute Span To Start The Game To Yao Ming.
> 
> It Amazes Me How People Continue To Defend This Guy.



It amazes me how you're still allowed to post here you clown


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> BULLCRAP THAT WAS ALL BALL
> 
> HE TAKES 50 MINUTES TO GO UP WHEN NO ONE NEAR HIM
> 
> HES WEAK


He got hacked!

Yao misses

Murray hits from Kidd


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i dont agree wit the lineup frank has in there no scorers if not vc have rj in there


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray on the catch and shot.

6 points, 7 boards.

Nice.

-Petey


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> BULLCRAP THAT WAS ALL BALL
> 
> HE TAKES 50 MINUTES TO GO UP WHEN NO ONE NEAR HIM
> 
> HES WEAK


 what are you talking about? It wasn't all ball.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao misses the J to begin the 4th period.

Vaughn Kidd Murray Robinson and Wright on the court for NJ.

Murray hits the deuce.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets up 15.

Kidd fouled Yao sending him to the line.

Yao on the ground.

LOL

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Yao will go to the line

hard foul, Kidd picks it up

Yao hits both 70-57 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao gets fouled kinda hard.

Ming hits both FTs...

70-57 Nets.

Murray dishes to Wright who bricks the shot and goes over the backboard.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao hits both.

Wright's shot over the backboard.

Nets still up 13.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Never Easy...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao turns and fires.

Nets up 11.

Yao only has 25, after 19 in the 1st?

Vaughn travels.

Frank better call time out.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao hits and cuts the lead to 11.

Ming has to have some good look'n stats in this game.

Vaughn drives and looks ackward as hell doing it, turns it over.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

CAlll time out call time out call time oUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Yao hits

70-59 Nets

Travel on Vaughn lol, Vaughn strolling throught the park!


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

jacque vaugn takin a stroll thru the park


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Murray Playing Well


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Bogans REJECTED by Wright I think.

Kidd alley's to Murray but he can't oop.

Kidd misses, Murray collects and lays it in.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> CAlll time out call time out call time oUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LMAO!!!!!!!! Oh my goodness, you can't be serious


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray with the block.

Murray can't finish the alley opp... LOL

Kidd board.

Kidd misses, Murray with the board, Murray w/ the bucket.

Murray with 8 points, 8 boards?

Yao fouled?

On Cliff.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd misses but Murray rebounds and lays it in

WHAT!!!

Cliffy fouls Yao


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Friggin Ming Man


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jizzy said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!! Oh my goodness, you can't be serious


what is your problem kid?


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Robinson fouls Yao.

Robinson, Collins, Krstic all with 4 fouls all on Ming.

Yao hits both and cuts the lead to 11 with 9 minutes left in the game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

On Wright.

Cliff still has 4.

Yao hits the 1st.

Yao hits the 2nd.

Nets up only 11 again.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ming Doesnt Miss Free Throws


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Loose ball foul on Yao

Side out

72-61 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Vaughn misses the long range jumper.

Smith called on a loose-ball foul.

RJ for 3!

75-61 Nets.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Murray misses, but loose ball on Yao.

Swift in for Hayes?

Or the other way around?

Kidd gets the step... Nets pass it around.

RJ hits a 3.

Nets up 14.

8:40 to go, time out (Rockets).

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ Hits


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd 5 Points 2 Rebounds 1 Assist Away

Tonight The Points Might Screw Him Last Night 1 Assist Away


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ hits 3

75-61 Nets

Time Out Rockets


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> what is your problem kid?




My problem? Junior, read your owns posts before you talk about problems


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

come on rockets go on a mini run


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> Ming Doesnt Miss Free Throws


 yup, he had hit 31 straight prior to a miss in this game


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> come on rockets go on a mini run




Why do you post here when you're not a nets fan?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

I Fn Hate Ming


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter back, fouled Yao on the help.

Yao to the line again.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Yao draws foul on Vince

Yao hits both 77-63 Nets

8:25 to play


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

29 For Ming All 8 In The 4th


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> come on rockets go on a mini run


LMAO just cause you want Vince back in the game


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Why do you post here when you're not a nets fan?


vinces needs to net 30


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

krstic is a moron!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao w/ all 8 in the 4th (of the Rockets now).

Carter doubled. Dumped to Krstic, Krstic travels.

Rockets ball.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

End this game already, it's boring and the Nets won :cheers:


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Yao Vs. the nets..interesting


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ming Again

31 Points

Lead Down To 10

And So It Begins


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic called on Travel

Yao lays it in again

75-65 Nets

RJ cant hit 3

Alston traveled

J


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

i dont care what no one says when kristic gets that ball he is lookin to score if only he put work into defense and rebounds


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rafer from behind the bucket.

Passes to Yao, Yao hits from point blank range.

RJ misses the 3.

Yao w/ the board.

Head pushing.

Alston travels.

Yao has all Rockets points in the 4th still (10).

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The triple double watch is on!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd gets the shot and the foul..makes FT

78-65 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Minus Yao, the Rockets are shooting 28% :rofl:

Yao gets fouled again this time by Vince, he's going to the line.

Ming hits both FTs....man, this guy shoots a lot of FTs.

Lead down to 12. 8 minutes left in the 4th.

Krstic called for traveling.

Ming gets the easy lay-in, assisted by Rafer, good pass.

Lead down to 10.

RJ misses the 3...

Houston tries to run but Rafer travels.

Carter makes a move, dishes to Kidd who drives, scores and 1!

77-65 Nets, 7:01 left in the game.

Kidd hits the FT and extends the lead to 13.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter posting, gives it up to Kidd, Kidd around a screen, another, Kidd off the glass, hits and fouled.

Pretty.

Kidd has 8/8/9.

Kidd hits, 9/8/9.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Brunson misses the 3, Bogans with the offensive glass.

Yao posts up Collins and dishes to Alston who nails the trey.

Lead back down to 10.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Alston misses

Bogans gets board, new clock

Alston hits deep 3

78-68 Nets

6:11 to play

Starting line up back on

Carter hits

80-68 Nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao, outside, Yao, Rafer, hits the 3.

Nets up 10.

6:08 to go.

Carter hits.

Has 27.

Nets up 12.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter the fake, the shot and gets the roll.

80-68 Nets, under 6 minutes left in the game.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Hayes draws foul.

TV Time Out


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

just stop fouling, just stop.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

No one covering Hayes, Rockets dump to Hayes, can't hit, fouled (on Krstic, his 5th).

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince with another very efficient and all-aroudn game tonight.

27, 5 and 6 on 9 of 18 shooting.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow only 4 players in double digits tonight in both teams combined.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> come on rockets go on a mini run


*What is wrong with you?

Root for the other team again in the Nets forum, and your user name and IP will be banned.

LAST WARNING.

Can't understand how many warnings 1 posters needs, but this is it, your last.*

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Petey said:


> *What is wrong with you?
> 
> Root for the other team again in the Nets forum, and your user name and IP will be banned.
> 
> ...


i only said that becuz i wanted vince back in calm down


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Frank goes to the bench.

Hayes is 1 of 2.

Nets up 80-69.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter facing a double, and fouled as he spins.

None shooting.

Carter to Cliff, RJ, Carter.

Carter move on Bogans and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Houston converts on 1 of 2 FTs.

Cuts the lead to 11.

Carter the beautiful hook shot! Lead back 13, Carter has 29.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Hayes hits 1 of 2

80-69 N-E-T-S

Fou on Bogans

Nice shot by Carter, crazy

82-69 Nets

Carter with a steal

Offensive foul on RJ, RJ is struggling.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter w/ the steal.

Nets slow it down.

RJ called on the offensive foul.

His 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jefferson absolutely unnaceptable


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

one more point


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Yao misses

Hayes saves it but throws it away

82-69 Nets

Carter travels

4:07 to play


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Rockets reset.

Clock down to 6.

Yao misses, Hayes strips it, but falls out of bounds and can't save it.

Carter around Yao, called on a travel.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

i guess the refs choose to avoid the deliberate contact and just call travel.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao misses the J, Hayes hustles for the rebound but throws it back out of bounds.

Carter drives and travels...

Yao misses the hook shot, Vince boards.

Carter the one-handed pass to RJ who airballs a 3.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

jefferson just take a seat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao misses, Carter board.

RJ airs a 3.

Alston stripped by Kidd from behind.

Rockets have 19 on the shot clock.

Rockets 20 second time out.

3:35 left in the game, Nets up 13.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Come on Vince get the one more bucket


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow that three by rj was disgusting.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

20 second timeout called by the Rockets...

3:35 left in the ball-game, Nets up 82-69.

Kidd needs 2 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist for a trip/doub.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Bogans + RJ = 3-17

My fantasy team says ouch.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Collins fouled Yao, Collins' 5th.

Yao hits.

Yao hits.

Rockets down 11.

3:30 to go.

-Petey


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm so glad we're leading, lets go nets!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Carter, Carter misses the 3.

Kidd board.

Kidd to Cliff, to Kidd, to Carter. Collins and Bogans dives, shot clock violation anyway.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Close Out The Game Nj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

82-71 Nets

24 shot clock on Nets, yes refs ignore that the rockets totally jumped on the Nets, good call.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Yao is fouled and hits both FTs.

He has a career high in FT's made, 17.

82-71 Nets.

Carter for 3, brick.

Kidd collects the rebound.

2 points, 1 rebound, 1 assist away.

Kidd the neat pass but is interrupted on the way to Vince, Collins scrambles for it but the shot clock expires. Timeout called.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

pATHETIC!!!

ITS ALMOST LIKE THEY HAVE TO MAKE BLOWOUTS COME TO THRILLING DOWN TO THE WIRE GAMES.....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> when he said we have no threat outside of yao, you could double yao off the ball and we wouldnt kill you from the perimeter. you could triple him with the ball, and we wouldnt kill you from the perimeter.


well, i hate to say i told ya so.

and not because i dont wanna hurt your feeling by rubbing it in, but more because it means the rockets suck.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

2:47 to play. 11 Point lead, we need to close this out.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> pATHETIC!!!
> 
> ITS ALMOST LIKE THEY HAVE TO MAKE BLOWOUTS COME TO THRILLING DOWN TO THE WIRE GAMES.....


 Stop complaining, we're winning.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Carter15Nets said:


> pATHETIC!!!
> 
> ITS ALMOST LIKE THEY HAVE TO MAKE BLOWOUTS COME TO THRILLING DOWN TO THE WIRE GAMES.....


 lol... were slowly getting there... w/ the hornets we didn't give up the entire lead... 

i hope that the lead dosn't get any smaller! If we can keep a 10pt lead then we are doing good


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Alston hits a quick one

9 point lead

Collins misses

2:00 minutes to play

Yao ming blocked by Carter

Nets call time out


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Nets are winning this game, don't worry.

Rafer gets the basket out of the timeout on the quick drive to the hoop.

Collins misses the long-J to beat the shotclock. Bad possession for NJ.

Carter blocked YAO! Kidd collects...

LF calls timeout.

82-73 Nets...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Alston cuts it to 9.

Cliff meet by Head.

RJ to Collins, misses the long jumper, Yao w/ the board.

Dump down to Yao, Yao blocked from behind by Carter.

Kidd controls it, brings it over, Nets time out.

1:48 to go, Nets ball, Nets up 9.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

close out the ****ing game new jersey! excellent block by carter!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets Just Hold The Ball And Get A 24 Second Violation

Cause Its Either Going To Be Jason Collins Jackin A 20 Footer

Vc Jacking Off Balance 360 Fadeaway

Rj Jacking 30 Footer With 1 On Shot Clock Or A Turnover Or Charge

So Just Hold Ball For 24 Seconds And Set Up On Defense.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter is the Houston channels POTG.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

1:48 to play

Kidd, Vaughn, Carter, RJ Collins on the floor


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

i would pick the 30fter by rj~!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Game


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

kidd only needs 1 more assist


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Kidd hits a 3

85-73 Nets

Kidd 1 assist from TD


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

CARTER NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> 1:48 to play
> 
> Kidd, Vaughn, Carter, RJ Collins on the floor


 noooooooooo

it should be kidd, wright, rj, vc, collins


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

VC drives and kicks it to Kidd for 3!

Kidd needs 1 assist for a trible/double!

85-73 Nets.

Yao gets fouled and is goaltended by Vince Carter.....so and 1 I guess.....


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Kidd 1 Assist From Triple Double

Awww Crap Dont Tell Me He Gonna Miss 3d By 1 Again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets slowing it down.

Kidd is open for 3.

Hits.

Kidd is 1 assist from a triple double again. 

LOL

Nets called on the goal tend (on Carter).

Also fouls on Collins.

Yao to the line for the 3 point play.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> kidd only needs 1 more assist


 50ft oop to vc would be nice for the eyes


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

:rofl: Carter showing off a little too much 

Yao drains the FT, 85-76 NJ with 1:20 left in the game.

Carter isolates, to Kidd who fakes, sets and misses the shot.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Jason Collins

22 Minutes, 0 Points, 0 Rebounds, 0 Assists, 0 Blocks, 1 Steal, 6 PF


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, Yao is 18 of 20 from the line?

Rockets putting presure on the Nets.

Kidd shots, misses.

A foul?

No... time out called?

It was a time out. LOL

JVG didn't want that... did he?

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Yao hits 3 point play

85-76 Nets

Kidd misses

Time Out Rockets


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd s supposed to be tryin for the assist


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

What Is New Jersey Doing!!


----------



## CaptainFunk (Jan 3, 2006)

What the hell, Vince blocked Yao? Nice...Don't goaltend damnit.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

85-76 Nets

1:03 to play, Rockets take a time out


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> What Is New Jersey Doing!!


Winning


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd 1 Assist From Triple Double
> 
> Awww Crap Dont Tell Me He Gonna Miss 3d By 1 Again.


If the Nets went with your plan, Carter won't have a chance at 30, nor would Kidd have a chance at the triple double.

I think it's better to take a horrid attempt with 5 seconds on the clock, then hold it.

Alston to the line, foul on Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I Cant Believe My Eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Jason Collins
> 
> 22 Minutes, 0 Points, 0 Rebounds, 0 Assists, 0 Blocks, 1 Steal, 6 PF


 MVP! MVP!


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

please get a TD, Kidd!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Timeout Rockets.

Rafer drives and is fouled out of the timeout... Good move.

59.3 seconds left in the game.

Alston hits 1 of 2 and cuts the Nets lead to 8.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> MVP! MVP!


He did the little things.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Alston misses the 1st.

Hits the 2nd.

Nets up 8.

Carter fouled.

Only their 4th.

Next puts them over the limit.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Foul on Kidd

Alston to the line

Alston misses 1

85-77 Nets

Carter gets fouled by Alston

58.1 to play

Foul given to Robinson


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

tell my why the ball is not in carters hands?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd to Vaughn, to Cliff, buring clock.

Brunson fouls Cliff.

Cliff goes for 2 at the line.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

*Collins

22min
0-2shooting
0pts
0boards
0dimes
6personal fouls
1steal
0blocks
*
*YAO:
36pts
9-17shooting
18-20ft
37min
*


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Carter fouled in the backcourt, Rockets last foul to give.

Houston fouls Robinson on purpose.

Cliffy converts on 1 of 2.

Lead is 9 for NJ.

40 seconds to go.

BOgans is blocked by RObinson underneath, Yao knocks it out of bounds.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff 1 of 2.

Nets up 9.

Cliff block?

Carter block?

Rockets push it out of bounds.

Nets get it across, to Vaughn.

Vaughn to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

lets go nets


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

again, why is the ball not in carters hands?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Bogans blocked twice

37.1 to play

Foul to Vaughn

hits both 88-77 Nets


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Lord-SMX said:


> *Collins
> 
> 22min
> 0-2shooting
> ...


Nets - 87
Rockets - 77


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lmao Kidd Did It!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

damn vince prolly wont get 30


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kidd Gets A Triple Double!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Nets - 87
> Rockets - 77


 bingo.

ANd kidd gets the triple double!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Triple Double!!

Thank You Rj


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

thats not right, bbut i'll take it


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> tell my why the ball is not in carters hands?


Frank want to piss off Vinsane.

Vaughn goes 1 of 2.

Kidd has it.

Not fouling now.

Nets win 87-77!!!

Wait... LOL

Kidd to RJ.

RJ hits the 3.

90-77.

LOL

KIDD with the last second triple double.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Ha. I love RJ.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

RJ = GOD!!!!!!


:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Brunson fouls Vaughn...30.7 seconds left.

Vaughn hits 1 of 2. Yao leaves the game.

87-77 NJ with 20 seconds left.

Houston misses and Kidd dribbles out the clock.

5 million Ucash on the way to me!

Wait, RJ hits a 3! Assist to Kidd! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Final score 90-77.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets will drive it out

oh wow! cheap shot by RJ 

Kidd got the TD but seems a bit tainted.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

See what 4 days of rest can do


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Nets will drive it out
> 
> oh wow! cheap shot by RJ
> 
> Kidd got the TD but seems a bit tainted.


you know how many TD's kidd has sacrificed in blowouts, he deserved this one today.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

yes, yes, yes triple double


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

73rd Career Triple Double

35th As A Net

Think 15 With Mavs And 23 With Suns


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Nets will drive it out
> 
> oh wow! cheap shot by RJ
> 
> Kidd got the TD but seems a bit tainted.


Nothing tainted about that at all.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Nothing tainted about that at all.


It was a great show of respect between teammates.

RJ is truly the man.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> you know how many TD's kidd has sacrificed in blowouts, he deserved this one today.


Forget what I said. Kidd deserved it, Rj got the shot, no problem with it. Just seemed a bit weird taking that shot at the end, threw me off.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Nets will drive it out
> 
> oh wow! cheap shot by RJ
> 
> Kidd got the TD but seems a bit tainted.


well he was one assist off against the hornets. so i think he deserves the triple double.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Grandmazter3 said:


> Forget what I said. Kidd deserved it, Rj got the shot, no problem with it. Just seemed a bit weird taking that shot at the end, threw me off.


lol, i dont believe RJ thought it was going to go in anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Vladman27 (Mar 20, 2005)

I thought the triple double 10th assist was great. It wasn't cheap, a 3-pointer is hard to make and they could've defended him better once they saw him go up for it. Go RJ and Kidd.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, going to hear alot of Rocket fans complaining.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

im watiing to get repped as a result of that bet


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Vincanity15311 said:


> im watiing to get repped as a result of that bet


im pretty sure yao mania is at work.


edit: oops forgot *Go NeTs*


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Not too many teams can say they have a legit shot at a championship.

After watching Yao for the last few weeks, that is the reality for the Rockets.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

That was a good win for the Nets. 

Yao is truly a spectacular player, and he truly has elevated his level of play. I can't imagine how the Rockets would look with a healthy TMac and Yao.. Thats very scary.

Anyway, good win for the Nets!!! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## MrCharisma (Feb 6, 2005)

Good Game.

Posting solely to get rep points from Yao...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

FINALLY, 37 pages... everyone who's posted should've been repped - if not, TOO BAD!

It was actually quite pleasant reading how Yao was scoring on just about every page of the thread though :biggrin:

Good game, and we'll be back!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yao Mania said:


> FINALLY, 37 pages... everyone who's posted should've been repped - *if not, TOO BAD!
> *
> It was actually quite pleasant reading how Yao was scoring on just about every page of the thread though :biggrin:
> 
> Good game, and we'll be back!


Don't be a poor sport like others, and do that!



-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311 (Jan 30, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> FINALLY, 37 pages... everyone who's posted should've been repped - if not, TOO BAD!
> 
> It was actually quite pleasant reading how Yao was scoring on just about every page of the thread though :biggrin:
> 
> Good game, and we'll be back!


ure a good sport


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

After this win the Nets brought their pace back up to a 45 win season...Only 5 off of our goal for them. They have to go 16-4 (similar to last season) for them to meet it.

In statistical news, VC and JK each passed a player on the all-time scoring list...

165. Jack Marin - 12,541
* 166. Jason Kidd - 12,514*
167. Mike Newlin - 12,507

170. Joe Barry Carroll - 12,455
*171. Vince Carter - 12,431*
172. Charles Oakley - 12,417

Jason Kidd was passed on the season Steals PG list by Gilbert Arenas. He now stands in 7th.


----------

